
Show HN: FormulaDesk Navigator – vertical sheet tabs for Excel - garethhayter
https://www.formuladesk.com/formuladesk-navigator/
======
garethhayter
I've just launched this. So, Excel finally has vertical sheet tabs as well as
multiple-row sheet tabs - features that have been at the top of the requested
list for a long, long time. No more endless scrolling backwards and forwards
to find a sheet...!

In addition, displayed sheet tabs can be filtered based on color and custom
tags - only see the sheets you want to at any one time.

Any questions, comments, ideas, suggestions for product or website?

------
I_am_tiberius
I wondered when Microsoft is implementing this for a long time. I worked in
different Group Finance jobs in the past and very often had to do with
workbooks that consisted of 30+ sheets. It was so difficult to switch between
those sheets. Great idea!

~~~
garethhayter
@I_am_tiberius, thanks!

